# All about Trains



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

UP844 Steam Locomotive in Alta, California by RailBrad, on Flickr


Leaving Old Sacramento by RailBrad, on Flickr


The Modern Part of UP 844 by RailBrad, on Flickr


UP844 Careful Crossing the Double Diamonds by RailBrad, on Flickr


Mission Accomplished After Crossing Two Sets of Tracks by RailBrad, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fototak/8088128887/


42968 arriving at Highley by ahisgett, on Flickr


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

west sumatera province,land of minangkabau


lake singkarak and trains









at anai valley


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

@padang city,west sumatera










@lake singkarak


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

west sumatera rail




























http://www.west-sumatra.com/index.php?option=com_fireboard&Itemid=78&func=view&catid=42&id=1566


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

again









































































http://www.west-sumatra.com/index.p...nc=view&id=1566&catid=42&limit=6&limitstart=6


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

west sumatera


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

trains beside lake singkarak,west sumatera


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome thread, I love trains.....:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Phoenix Light Rail Sun Rise! by gbrummett, on Flickr


Phoenix Light Rail Train a Movin! by gbrummett, on Flickr


The Moniker Trolley by isayx3, on Flickr


Mountain Express by /\ltus, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tall-guy/210905281/


Dirty Bullet by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr


Ode to Cartier Bresson by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


[Advent Calendar - day 18/25] - Spain overtakes France as Europe's high-speed rail leader by Sylvain_Latouche, on Flickr


----------



## klinea156 (Oct 31, 2012)

Shop Amazon - Up to 50 Off Home Improvement Value Store


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Auckland Passenger Train Station by ♥♦♣♠Jìmßõ1♥♦♣♠, on Flickr


Auckland Passenger Train Station by ♥♦♣♠Jìmßõ1♥♦♣♠, on Flickr


Our Electric Locomotive at National Park Station, Taking a Break, on our New Zealand North Island Train Trip Auckland to Wellington on the Overlander by ♥♦♣♠Jìmßõ1♥♦♣♠, on Flickr


Our Cable Car On Our Day In Wellington, New Zealand by ♥♦♣♠Jìmßõ1♥♦♣♠, on Flickr


View Over Wellington & Cable Car On Our Day In Wellington, New Zealand by ♥♦♣♠Jìmßõ1♥♦♣♠, on Flickr


Train HDR by tombothetominator, on Flickr


Train à vapeur de Gletsch (Suisse / Valais) by Michel Seguret, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Gletsch (CH - Valais) by Michel Seguret, on Flickr


Train of death by AdjaFong, on Flickr


Train-graffiti by vitalyzator, on Flickr


LocomotiefTeDendermonde by vitalyzator, on Flickr


Train Keeps on Rolling by J.P. EVERETT, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Trains and tracks HDR by Isaac Aaron, on Flickr


Island Line train at Shanklin Station by Bods, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tom_lampman/4358483950/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Train by KB35, on Flickr


Train to Narvik approaches Uppsala C by abaransk, on Flickr


Train by CGoulao, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4862 by LoveRockpictures, on Flickr


IMG_4865 by LoveRockpictures, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

SANTA'S POLAR EXPRESS by GRAEME BUCHAN, on Flickr


SANTA'S POLAR EXPRESS 4 by GRAEME BUCHAN, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ricardo4eyes/8285901056/
Not a "proper" train in sight and the sun comes out.
A 156 heads a morning service to Carlisle at Gilsland.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ricardo4eyes/8285348174/in/photostream/
Sunday morning at Upper Denton and a heavyweight 6X95 HOBC is hauled toward Carlisle by Class 66 No.66160.
The train had originated at Northallerton and No.66187 was at the rear.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ricardo4eyes/8285537772/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ricardo4eyes/8258374957/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ricardo4eyes/8228387870/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ricardo4eyes/8228455298/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ricardo4eyes/8206159269/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ricardo4eyes/8204100364/in/photostream/


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Train depot for Shinkansen viewed from Hakata-minami station, Japan










by wamu8, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/wamu8​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

CRH380AL highspeed train was leaving Wuhan Station, China










by Zong Qin, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/qqq_qin​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

ETR 500 at Campo di Marte Station, Florence, Italy










by Michele Sacco, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/michele80​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great new train photos


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Afternoon express from Quetta to Lahore, waiting in Quetta, Pakistan










by Jonesy38, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Amtrak 8, BNSF Union Yard, Minneapolis, USA










by Jerry Huddleston, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/huddleston​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

CRH Beijing-Shanghai train at Beijing South Station, China










by Dominik Kapusta, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/ayoy​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

French TGV & German ICE










by Manuel Mira Godinho, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

The N700 series Shinkansen at the Odawara Station










by Anthony Gurr, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/anthony-gurr​


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Go Ahead Eagles (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## RobMarPer (Mar 23, 2013)

German Rail


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

^^Amazing video. Thanks for the sharing!:cheers:


----------



## Baboulinet (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

^^Just awesome!:cheers:


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Train station in Kramatorsk, Donetsk Oblast, Ukraine










by Danielzolli, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielzolli​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

A ride on a train, Dhaka, Bangladesh










by jjimm2010, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]​


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*On Kokura Station, Japan.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates about these trains


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

Fantastic Thread! Let me contribute humbly with some of the pictures I took in Japan last year.

Tokaido Shinkansen in Yarakucho, Tokyo.

This is TOKYO. by Simong91, on Flickr

Ochanomizu Station in Tokyo

Rapid Transit by Simong91, on Flickr

On the Yamanote Line, Tokyo

Moving Tokyo by Simong91, on Flickr

Sanyo Shinkansen, Okayama Station

Please wait behind the yellow line. by Simong91, on Flickr

The crew handing over at Shin Osaka Station.

Change of Guard by Simong91, on Flickr


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

A train from Warsaw to Wrocław, Poland










by Chris, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/eisenbahner​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/robinandtaliesin/9448999935/in/explore-2013-08-06


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

SC Pendolino, Kolin, Czech Republic










by Jakub Sladek, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

The Kiev-Truskavec train at the train station of L'viv, Ukraine










by Danielzolli, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielzolli​


----------



## indaco1 (Oct 12, 2007)

Self quote:


indaco1 said:


> Frecciarossa, Italo (AGV) and TGV at Garibaldi Station with Upright Forest, Ex Fs Towers and Pelli towers in the background :
> 
> 
> 18042012256.jpg di DrVolt, su Flickr
> ...


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

A train in Sochi, Krasnodarskiy Kray, Russia










by Marcus Wong, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/legoblock​


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Transwa Prospector leaving Midland for Kalgoorlie, Western Australia










by Q4004, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]​


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

The strike. India.


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Korail series KTX Sancheon or KTX-2 (made by Hyundai Rotem) at Namyeong Station, Seoul, South Korea










by Tekken Sakura, on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/tekken90​


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Subway cars for women only. Osaka.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Hi there! Kitties


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ Hi there! Kitties


Japanese women are very friendly.


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

ardues said:


> Japanese women are very friendly.


That's true. But when married, they're more faithful than western women.


----------



## indaco1 (Oct 12, 2007)

Why do they need separate railcars for women?


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

^that isn't very hard :lol:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Brisbane CityTrain,









http://www.flickr.com/photos/grahamcameronhimself/9439678297/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pjreading/8613052698/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8530068207/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8551061942/sizes/l/in/photostream/


TiltTrain









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8599882366/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ How did you take the last pic with a blurred person in it?


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Photographed long ago, hard to take pictures in the subway in low light.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

A trip to Takamatsu (Shikoku).


----------



## TuzlaBoy (Nov 18, 2008)

Trains in Bosnia and Herzegovina.
Niskopodni EMV Končar Sarajevo-Banja Luka.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

yellow fever, do you enjoy steam locomotives?....they are a bit ancient....


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

ardues said:


> Watch it here.


aaarrrrgh....hideous....uke:uke:uke:uke:

too much dust....:lol::lol::lol::lol:


Go Ahead Eagles said:


>


japanese girls....:drool::drool::master::master::master:


ardues said:


> Subway cars for women only. Osaka.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

The train to Hakata.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice updates about train photos


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

France, Pyrenees.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

SF airport's shuttle train


4 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


5 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

"Eurostar" --- Paris-London.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

"Eurostar". From Belgium to England.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Commuters - Mumbai, India by Maciej Dakowicz, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DB 4610 + SNCF 4415 - Frankfurt am Main Hbf - 30-04-2011 by Kolonel Klink, on Flickr


EETC 1254 - Amsterdam Muiderpoort - 06-09-2013 by Kolonel Klink, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

HUSA 1609 - Amsterdam Bijlmer ArenA - 13-09-2013 by Kolonel Klink, on Flickr


VolkerRail 203-4 - Amsterdam Muiderpoort - 06-09-2013 by Kolonel Klink, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DB 110 491-8 - Venlo - 04-09-2013 by Kolonel Klink, on Flickr


Arriva 318+233+325 - Amsterdam Sciencepark - 01092013 by Kolonel Klink, on Flickr


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*BTS - Bangkok Skytrain*​

Untitled by pietromotta


Bangkok's Skytrain by asiacamera


Siam BTS Station by [email protected]


Untitled by patrick_foto


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ It reminds me the trains in those old western cowboys movies.


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*SARL - Bangkok Suvarnabhumi Airport Rail Link*​








source: K.ChAiNaRaI on Thai Forum









source: K.ChAiNaRaI on Thai Forum









source: K.ChAiNaRaI on Thai Forum









source: K.Maracus on Thai Forum









source: K.Maracus on Thai Forum


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

^^Amazing photos. Thank You for the sharing, RUNBKK.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Yellow Fever said:


> It reminds me the trains in those old western cowboys movies.


Exactly, the same thought


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Shinkansen from Kyoto.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*The train to Kokura.*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ The train is pretty empty.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

GVB 51 - Spaklerweg - 24-09-2013 by Kolonel Klink, on Flickr


DB 4610 + SNCF 4415 - Frankfurt am Main Hbf - 30-04-2011 by Kolonel Klink, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

EETC 1254 - Amsterdam Muiderpoort - 06-09-2013 by Kolonel Klink, on Flickr


HUSA 1609 - Amsterdam Bijlmer ArenA - 13-09-2013 by Kolonel Klink, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

VolkerRail 203-4 - Amsterdam Muiderpoort - 06-09-2013 by Kolonel Klink, on Flickr


DB 110 491-8 - Venlo - 04-09-2013 by Kolonel Klink, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

633_224 + tramogge Ungheresi a San Romano - Castel del Bosco (Pisa) 30-9-2013 by Frank Andiver TRAIN IN TUSCANY, on Flickr


BN SD70MAC #9423, Woodmen Rd, Colo Spgs 131520PS by Captain Railroad, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

33.008 Fratton 24th April 85. by 54A South dock, on Flickr


DSC07584.jpg by henk_tadema, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

NS 1744 - Amsterdam Centraal - 01-10-2013 by Kolonel Klink, on Flickr


RRF 102+104+101 - Amsterdam Westhavens - 29-09-2013 by Kolonel Klink, on Flickr


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

cool....this train carries cars....:master::master::cheers::cheers2::cheers::cheers2:


Castor_Game said:


> *Viaductes Ferroviaris de Sant Sadurní d’Anoia (Sant Sadurní d’Anoia), Barcelona Province – Catalonia Community
> Railway viaducts of Sant Sadurni d'Anoia. High speed transmission line and the commuter line. The first one has a length of 900 meters and 40 high. *
> 
> *Location:*
> ...


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

Italy's High Speed Train Frecciarossa 1000:


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

A TCDD HT65000 train on the Ankara–Konya high-speed line, Turkey










by Ym1965, Creative Commons Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-speed_rail_in_Turkey​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_5726 by John Troxler, on Flickr


End Of The Line [ Explored] by THRASH600D, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Put Some Color In Your Day by sdl39hogger, on Flickr


NS Hispeed E186 144 - Amsterdam Bijlmer ArenA - 28-10-2013 by Kolonel Klink, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Dark Side Of Coal by sdl39hogger, on Flickr


GVB 602 - Haarlemmermeerstation - 27-10-2013 by Kolonel Klink, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

YF man label your photos! I really wanna know where some of these trains are!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

don't be lazy, just click the link below the photos and you will know where these trains are.


----------



## ehh... (Jul 13, 2007)

*Antofagasta (Chile) & Bolivia Railway or FCAB* in *Carcote salt Flat*
Antofagasta Region - Chile









http://www.bahnbilder.ch/picture/10354?menu=travelogues[/CENTER]


Salar de Carcote. Tren. Chile. por Burchard, en Flickr

FCAB in the nearby town Ollague








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:FCAB_EMD_GR12_at_Ollagüe.jpg


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

NMBS-SNCB 480 - Antwerpen Centraal - 09-11-2013 by Kolonel Klink, on Flickr


unknown by christos-greece, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

EETC 1254 - Halfweg - 08-11-2013 by Kolonel Klink, on Flickr


Fading Color by sdl39hogger, on Flickr
As autumn presses on,the short lived beauty gets harder to find. Canadian Pacific 8823,leads 198's train through the Wisconsin countryside at Hustisford road just east of Watertown under a cloudless sky.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

485 5016-17 by sdl39hogger, on Flickr
A matched set of Canadian Pacific's newest,are getting quite a workout as they drag thier six hundred and forty some axles out of Reeseville,after taking care of some dragging straps from flats at the rear of the train.

CP 485


Enter The Cloudy Season by sdl39hogger, on Flickr


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

really beautiful landscape and train! ^^


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

*Turistic Train in south!​*
tren por kta.grafik, en Flickr


Tren de la Araucanía 2008 por Fepasas en la Araucania, en Flickr

*Chillan-Santiago*


Tren 22004 Chillán-Santiago por daniel_01986, en Flickr​


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Beautiful pics of trains! :cheers:


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*High-speed trains Italo Ferrari from Italy to Germany and Austria.*


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

^^ amazing!!


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Trip from Copenhagen to Malmo.*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*


GO 6451 Downtown Toronto Ont. 17.10.12 by George of Dufton, on Flickr


GO 615 Downtown Toronto Ont. 17.10.12 by George of Dufton, on Flickr


VIA 920 Downtown Toronto Ont. 17.10.12 by George of Dufton, on Flickr


GO 559 Downtown Toronto Ont. 17.10.12 by George of Dufton, on Flickr


----------

